# Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!



## .:taktlos_prs:. (3. Mai 2006)

Hey ihr Profis, |rolleyes

Ich beangel seit einiger Zeit ein Rückhaltebecken bei mir in der Nähe. Ich habe schon im letzen Jahr einige Karpfen an diesem See beobachten können. Doch überlisten habe ich noch nie einen können. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage weshalb? Ich bin seit 3 Jahren Angler, habe viel gelesen und viel rumprobiert. Es wundert mich, dass nicht mal beim Schleien angeln mit leichtem anfüttern und recht leichtem Geschirr kein Karpfen als Beifang dabei war. |kopfkrat By the Way... der Bestand scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. Ich will nun Samstag einen Ansitz wagen. Nun meine Frage: Kann ich in einem kleinen ca. 1 Hektar großen maximal 2m tiefen schlammigen see auch ohne  tagelanges Anfüttern mit dem richtigen Köder Erfolg haben? Was empfehlt ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit für einen Köder... und welche tageszeit empfehlt ihr? Ich wollte es mit Mais auf pose versuchen.. kanpp überm grund.. in Schilfnähe... oder muss man karpfen erst an Mais gewöhnen mit langem anfüttern...?" Ich würde dann am Tag des Ansitzes morgens vor dem angeln anfüttern?! Oder langt das nicht?! |kopfkrat

Würde mich über Tipps freuen!

Taktlos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Also ich war gestern und heute auf Karpfen unterwegs in einem relativ kleinem Gewässer .
Hab ebenfalls mit Mais gefischt , allerdings auf grund mit ner laufblei Montage .
Würde auch mit pose eher auf grund fischen als knapp darüber .

Angefüttert hab ich nur vorm Angeln ne handvoll Dosenmais , und nach jedem Fisch nochmal ne halbe Handvoll .

Die meisten bisse hatte ich eher gegen Abend . Auffällig war das die meisten Fische in einer sehr flachen Bucht  (nichtmal n halben Meter tief) .und nur wenige Meter vom ufer entfernt bissen .
Ich denke mal weil dort das wärmste Wasser ist ...

(gestern hab ich 5 Stück erwischt , alle so um die 45 cm . Heute einen 50er und einen 40er )


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Bei nem 1ha Gewässer würd ich ohnehin nicht lange Anfüttern!
Vielleicht am Abend vorher mal 1-2 Hände Hakenköder (sprich Mais, Boilies, pellets, Frolic) einwerfen und dann am Angeltag selbst auch nochmal vor Angelbeginn. Das sollte normal reichen - wichtiger scheint mir (wie immer) die Wahl des richtigen Angel*platzes*!:g


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Wow.. respect, Danke für die schnelle Imfo... Also lieber Grund...! Wieviele Körner hast denn druff? haste die am Haar oder direkt aufm Haken..?!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Also ich hab immer so 4-6 Körner am haken , so das dieser bis auf die Spitze bedeckt ist .
Kommt allerdings hin und wieder mal vor das man andere Fische erwischt .
Hatte gestern z.B. noch ne dicke Rotfeder und heute 2 kleine Rotaugen .
Die Brassen halten sich zum Glück noch zurück .
Man muss also so alle 1 oder spätestens 2 Stunden mal die Ruten kontrollieren , da man son Kleinvieh häufig nicht bemerkt .
(hab nichtmal den kleinen Karpfen heute bemerkt , der muss einfach aufm Futterplatz geblieben sein und sich weiter den Wanst vollgehaun haben anstatt mal n Stück weiterzuschwimmen )


Zur Haarmontage kann ich nichts sagen , davon hab ich keine Ahnung ...


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Okay danke,.. gibts nochmehr meinungen .. danke auch an FoolishFarmer.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Wenn auf Grund, dann würd ich nen 6er Haken nehmen mit Haarmontage und 2 Maiskörnern dran, oder nem halben Boilie - je nachdem mit was Du Angeln möchtest. Nur nicht zu groß, nicht zuviel und die Montage nicht zu klobig... ein einfaches kleines Laufblei sollte es in diesem Fall auch tun.


----------



## Naglfar (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

ich habe so ein ähnliches problem. kleiner teich, auf einer seite max. 60cm tief, schlammig. rest total verkrautet und verschlammt und an der tiefsten stelle max. 2m.hab mit brot auf grund und festem blei, einen 12pf spiegler rausgeholt. der war bei ungefähr 1m wassertiefe. danach habe ich noch etliche male, auch an unterschiedlichen stellen versucht. nix! keinen biss, ausser rotaugen.hab mit pose im mittelwasser, mit pose auf grund, ohne pose auf grund, mit festem und laufendem blei. mit brot, teig, mais, kartoffeln, frolic und wurm. nix. momentan rede ich mir das kalte wasser noch ein.  muss aber zugeben, dass ich vorher nix mit karpfen zu tun hatte. also keine erfahrung. was kann man denn so falsch machen? bzw. wie würdet ihr an die sache ran gehen? ich muss nicht unbedingt einen rekordfisch fangen. freu mich auch über die kleineren sehr. besatz ist toll. schwimmen richtige brummer rum. man sieht nämlich immerwieder welche buckeln und springen.meist richtig grosse. teilweise sogar neben der pose. man könnte meinen, die wollen nur den trottel sehen, der es seit tagen probiert.


----------



## fantazia (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

ich angel auf karpfen "nur" mit pose und je nach jahreszeit mit mais oder kartoffeln.fütter eigentlich nie an und fange trotzdem immer gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Bin zwar nicht der Karpfenexperte (und weiss auch nicht ob Karpfen heutzutage noch auf was anderes beissen als auf Boilies)))), aber zu Beginn meiner "Angelkarriere" war ich einem Verein der auch einen ca. 1 Hektar großen, ziemlich verschlammten See hatte mit ganz gutem Karpfenbestand.
Damals brachte mir einer der Älteren eine Methode nahe, die ich nach wie vor in solchen Gewässern für gut halte:
Er hatte so ein kleines Zwiebelnetz mit Brotresten gefüllt und mit Steinen beschwert und dann an einer Leine ausgebracht.

Geangelt hat er mit "Gummibrotringen":
Toastbrot (am Stück) ca.  - 3 Tage in einer verschlossenen Plastiktüte liegenlassen (bei höheren Temperatuen sinnvollerweise im Kühlschrank wegen Schimmel).
Danach hat das Brot so ne gummiartige Konsistenz.
Dann einfach eine ca. 1 - 1,5 cm breite Scheibe abschneiden, das Innre grob entfernen und dann das Ganze fest aufrollen und mittels Ködernadel auf einen Haken ziehen (Größe so ca. 6 - 2, je nach Größe der Brotrolle).

Damit dann entweder auf Grund bzw. mit leichter Feststellpose so ca. 2 - 3 Meter neben dem Brotsack angeln.

Hat trotz Weißfischen im See ganz gut geklappt, nur wenn man direkt am Futter angelte, hate man vioel vom Kleinfisch, etwas abseits eher Karpfen.

Brot ist einfach ein Köder den die Fische fast in jedem Gewässer unbedenklich annehmen, durch das aufquellen im Zwiebelbeutel und das auftreiben/abtreiben von Brotteilen aus dem Beutel werden schnell die Fische angelockt.

Siehe auch hier, ein aktueller Bericht zum Brotangeln...


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Hey der Artikel is cool,.. danke.. ich frag mich nur noch 3 sachen...

A: Wenn dieses jahr noch nciht viel mit mais geangelt wurde.. aber sonst viel mit mais angefüttert wurde.. sind die karpfen dann noch an mais gewöhnt?

B: Wenn ich nun mit Brot angel... kann ich da auch graubrot nehmen? Denn das ist die Kruste härter...?" oder geht da nur weißbrot.. soe wie Toast?

C: Bei Brot als Köder hat man immer die Entengefahr.. und brot steigt nunmal auf.. soll ich dann einfach ein kleines klemmblei knapp über dem Haken an die schnur machen? [bezogen aufs Grund und Posen angeln]?"!

Danke |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

A. Also zumindest der weiche Dosenmais fängt meiner Meinung nach fast immer , auch wenn er für die Fische noch so gut wie unbekannt ist ...
Außerdem haben die Biester n gutes gedächtnis dürften sich also noch dran erinnern das sie letztes Jahr auch Mais gefuttert haben .

B. Das dürfte egal sein . Ich nehm immer Fladenbrot , das hält auch gut (wenn man n Stück abreißt und eng einrollt) . Außerdem hab ich denn selbst auch was zu futtern  =)

C. Ich mach immer m Bleischrot so 10 cm vor den haken . Kann aber auch was bringen das Brot schwimmend an der Oberfläche anzubieten , solange die Enten abstand halten ...


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Du betonst hier den DOSENMAIS,.. Den wollte ich auf jeden fall als haken köder nehmen,.. was is denn mit dem trockenmais aus der zoohandlung.. mit dem wollte ich anfüttern,.. ich lass den schon quellen,..?! aber so richtig weich wird der nie?"! isses okay wenn ich den afütter und mit dem andern angel..?" ich hab den drockenmais auch gesüßt... mit honig und zucker.. vllt. is t der dann aber interessanter als der hakenköder?! was nun?! |kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Fütter lieber gleich mit Dosenmais an - ne ganze Dose brauchste wohl kaum als Hakenköder (und 2 Dosen Mais kosten doch auch nix) ...


... falls doch gibt das wohl nen Rekordfang! |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Glücklose (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Hi #h 

bin zwar nicht so der Karpfen Spezi, aber hier mal wie ich es mach. Wenn ich auf Karpfen angel dann grundsätzlich ohne vorher anzufüttern. Beim angeln selbst werfe ich immer so ne halbe Dose Mais um den Köder und das so alle paar Std., hat bis jetzt immer gereicht. Meine Montage ist eine einfache Laufposenmontage die ich auf Grund lege in dem ich ein Blei ungefähr 10 cm vorm Haken anbringe. Finde mit Pose irgendwie spannender und funktionieren tut es auch.

Als Köder nehme ich immer ein Maiskorn und 2 Maden. Habe damit schon ware Sternstunden erlebt während der Bolieangler neben mir am verzweifeln war.


----------



## fantazia (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

also im sommer is bei uns nee kleine runde gekochte kartoffel top köder!!!fängste hier in jedem see sehr gut mit,und die rotaugen und co nerven auch nich rum.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Ich habs noch nie mit trockenmais probiert , deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen . 
Nach dem was ich aber bei einigen Kapfenanglern gesehen habe scheint man mit Trockenmais erst nach längerem Anfüttern erfolgreich zu sein ...


----------



## Gloin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

hi allerseits!
als ich es das erste mal mit trockenmais probiert habe, ging es komplett ohne tagelanges anfüttern.
die fische kannten diesen köder noch nicht und ich hab zu angelbeginn mehrere hände eingeworfen.
man konnte damals regelrecht zu schauen wie die carps
 zum angelplatz kamen.(mittlerweile hat die wirkung aber bisserl nachgelassen).
ich weiche die körner immer so 4-5 tage und ziehe dann 3stück aufs haar.


----------



## sumo-carp (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

wie lange brauchen karpfen eigntlich um sich an einen völlig neuen köder zu gewöhnen? hat da jemand von euch erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## AalNils (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu, auch ich war Gestern auf Karpfen los, eine Rute Frolic, andere Rute Vollkorntoast zum Teig geknetet, vorher nicht angefuettert, auf Frolic kamen 2 Brassen und ein Minikarpfen und auf Toastbrot kam dieses Wasserschwein heraus:








Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr sinnvoll, auch wenn es nicht hoch angepriesen wird, seit der Boiliezeit, einfach mal mit Teig zu angeln, gerade in Gewässern, wo viele Enten sind und auch gefuettert werden (RHBs sind dafuer sehr geeignet!).

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich wuerds an einer Pose kurz ueberm Grund anbieten, als Haken einen 4er und ein dementsprechend großen Brotklumpen zur Kugel geformt drauf, manchmal wirkt das Wunder!

(Der Karpfen hatte 76 cm und wog 11,7 Pfd)

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Es ist ein Gerücht, dass man Karpfen an einen Köder gewöhnen MUSS. Sicherlich fressen Karpfen einen Köder etwas gieriger, wenn sie ihn schon durch Vorfüttern kennen, aber jeder Köder fängt ohne Vorfüttern. Auch Boilies! 
Insbesondere Mais wird von den Karpfen sofort als Snack akzeptiert. Auch Pellets, wozu ich jetzt auch mal Frolic zähle, wirken sofort. 
Nun zu der Angelsituation: Ich rate dir auch zu einer Posenmontage, ob auf oder über Grund würde ich austesten. Als Köder rate ich dir zu Mais, Frolic oder großen 14mm+ Fischpellets. Als Angelzeit würde ich verstärkt die Morgen- und Abendstunden ins Auge fassen. Beim Angeln würde ich noch ein bißchen von dem HAkenköder füttern und bei mäßigen Weißfischbeständen noch etwas Grundfutter dazu füttern.


----------



## Amur (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Heloo! 

Wie geht's ihr Deutschen? Bei uns in Slowenien geht das so:
Wenn du am Wasser angekommen bist, muss du so cca. 1-2 kg Altmais, denn du am vorrigen Tag schon im Wasser angefeuchtet hast am Angelplatz plasieren, dann einen Haken Nr. 4 nehmen, 2 grosse pop-up Mais Koerner nehmen und der Karpfen ist ueberlistet!!

Schoene Gruesse aus Slowenien!


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Ich glaube die deutschen Karpfen haben da sehr ähnliche Vorlieben.


----------



## olli98 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen ohne Anfüttern überlisten ?!*

Hi an alle,
also ich angle auch an einem ca. 2 Metertiefen und 1 Hektar großen see mit steil abfallendem Ufer auf Karpfen. Hier haben wir die Erfahrung germacht, dass das Angeln  mit Dosenmais oder Maden und Pose auf karpfen wegen dem relativ großen weißfischbestand fast unmöglich ist. Die ganze zeit hat man nur die lästigen Brachsen und andere Weißfische. Deswegen angel ich hauptsächlich im Frühjahr mit Hartmais am Haar und im sommer und Herbst mit Boilies hierführ kann man eine ganz normale laufblei oder festbleimontage benutzen aber auch einen etwa 10 gramm schweren Schwimmer wenns mal nicht weit rausgehen muss. außerdem würde ich bei den ersten ansitzen im Frühjahr eine rute in einen flacheren Bereich legen und eine rute in tiefere Bereiche so merkt man schnell ob die fische noch in ihren winterplätzen stehen oder schon in die wärmeren flachen Bereiche ziehen, im Sommer sind dann meistens die flachen Bereiche, seerosenfelder Gebüsche im Uferbereich o.ä. beliebte stellen. So und noch was zum anfüttern: Also das Anfüttern in so einem kleinen see macht schon Sinn, mann sollte eben wissen wie der Karpfenbestand im see ist, denn mehr fische heißt mehr futter. Also in einem gut besetzten see würde ich drei mal vor dem Angeln anfüttern, erst mit vielen Partikeln wie Mais, Hanf und Weizen, etwa Fünf bis acht Hände voll (keine angst dass ist sicherlich nicht zu viel da so ein karpfen alleine locker vier Hände voll alleine frisst)   und ein Paar einzelnen Boilies hier etwa zwei Hände. Am zweiten Tag etwas weniger Partikel und ca. fünf bis acht Hände boilies  und am letzten tag dann nur noch Boilies (Das geht nur wenn der  Hackenköder auch ein Boilie ist). Und jetzt noch nen Tipp: Wenn der See schlammig ist würde ich mit auftriebskörpern arbeiten z.B. mit PopUps (schwimmende Boilies) als Schneemann  also erst ein ganz normales Boilie aufs haar danach ein Popup oder mit Schaumstoffmais und ´normalen mais am haar.


----------

